

Coca-Cola Saves The World - promocha
https://medium.com/armchair-ceo/fa10617d2a95

======
DanBC
Readers might be interested in Simon Berry and his work using Coca Cola to
distribute oral rehydration salts. Diarrhea is a major killer in some parts of
the worl and simple cheap ORS save many lives, if we can distribute them.

[http://m.irinnews.org/Report/94996/GLOBAL-Follow-the-fizz-
sa...](http://m.irinnews.org/Report/94996/GLOBAL-Follow-the-fizz-save-a-
life#.UzhTtCG9LTo)

Simon Berry had this idea over 30 years ago.

[http://www.colalife.org/](http://www.colalife.org/)

Coca cola faces heavy criticism in some countries for giving away toxic waste
byproducts to local farmers as fertilizer - thus getting rid of waste on the
cheap and causing even more environmental destruction.

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/3096893.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/3096893.stm)

$76m per year is an insultingly small amount for a company that does so much
environmental harm and who make so much money. Don't get me wrong. I'm glad
they do it and i wish more companies did the same. But how many hours does it
take Coca Cola to make $76m in profit?

------
wglb
What is missing is the partnership that they have with Dean Kamen
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dean_Kamen](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dean_Kamen)
to place his water purification technology
[http://www.dekaresearch.com/water.shtml](http://www.dekaresearch.com/water.shtml)
in places that have no access to drinkable water. Dean points out that no
organization has the worldwide logistical footprint of Coca-Cola.

